# I want to turn some scratch awls handles...



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

That is the easy part. I am just not sure what to use for the awl blade. What is a good, fairly cheap material that I can use and regrind down to a point? Any ideas. 

Thanks!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

1/8" or 3/16" Electrode Welding Sticks/Rod work great, Number 7024 or higher, that's 70,000 psi rod. ask a mate if you can have a hand full or you can pick them up at a welding suppy house cheap., drill rod will also work well also but it's not cheap. 
Most welding shops will give you 4 or 5 free,just for the asking.

To grind them down to a point knock off the flux with a hammer then steel brush them ,cut off the size you want to use then chuck it up in your battery power drill and take them to the belt sander put a nice point on it with 300 to 600 grit. 

Note***to install them in the handle drive them in some soft wood and then tap the handle on,you also can put a lock device on the rod by taking a center punch and drive it in the rod in a spot or two, this will deforum the rod and put a spade on the shank this will help hold it in the handle.

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Ok, great! This is what I needed. Will have to pick some up. Hopefully they will have some at the farm store. Need to get some brass tube as well for ferrules. Thanks Bob!!

Corey


----------



## ATLAS 2556 (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi corey, go to your local hobby shop an get some landing gear wire for model planes all dia. Would be just what u need,,,,,,,,Good luck, Tom


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome Corey

Copper Pipe Fitting work great for ferrules, they are cheap and they are hvy.wall and you get two out of ea. fiting,plus when you cut them off with a pipe cutter they have a small lip on one end so you have a stop point and it's a clean cut and with a quick buff and some clear coat they look great for a long time. 
Besure to get the LONG fiting so you can use the pipe cutter or you can just hack saw off the ends but it's not as clean as the pipe cutter.

PLEASE post a picture or two when you get them done 
Bj


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Corey I have made all my handles and used the 3/4" copper coupler cut in half for my farell. I also agree with the welding rod for you awl. Tough stuff.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Corey,

Great advice in the replies above. I love to confuse by adding additional options when I can so here is another one, dental pick


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks all for the information. Mr Noles.... can you buy them dental pic's in a store cheaply? 

thanks,
corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Corey,

I have seen them at antique fairs, flea markets and even garage sales all very cheap, but the first place I would try would be a DDS. I would be willing to bet he has a drawrer full he has not got around to tossing out yet and would give them to you free, mine did :sold:

I even found these, but the cost is to high IMHO http://woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=4868


----------



## Tommy Maxwell (Nov 18, 2006)

OK, as a new member I guess I'll have to put in my 2 cents worth. My wife is a dental assistant and can get "throw aways" for nothing but I also buy them at the local flea markets which are unfortunately shutting down for the winter. I know that drill dits are brittle but I like the hardness of them best. Dull one can be had for a buck a handful at the flea market. 

As for "turning" handles, unless you are using exotic wood I go out in the local woods and cut small branches that are twisted from vines growing around them. I like the attention that my tools get with the weird and twisted handles. I personally think that a tool should "look" even better than it works. The copper tubing caps from the local Lowe's or Home Depot are super if you drill a hole in them for ferrules too. I use then on my file handles and carving tools.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks again guys for the info. I think I will give the welding rod a try. Tommy, that sounds like an interesting idea on the handles. I want my handles to feel better than they look though... however I did pick up some curly cherry and walnut  

corey


----------

